# Lagerbestand



## JKA (27. Nov 2014)

Hallo Leute,

ich muss folgender Aufgabe für die Uni machen:

Also es gibt ein Lager(15mx12m) in dem Europaletten(1,2mx0,8m) gelagert werden sollen.
Die Paletten dürfen nur wie folgt gelagert werden:
die langen Seite der Paletten sind immer parallel zu der langen des Lagers.
Der Absetzpunkt soll gleich dem geometrischen Mittelpunkt der Palette entsprechen. Abgesetzt werden kann eine Palette nur, wenn sie sich vollständig im Lager befinden würde und keine andere Palette im weg ist.
Entfernt werden kann eine Palette, in dem ein Aufnahmepunkt angesprochen wird, welcher innerhalb der zu entfernenden Palette liegt angesprochen wird.
Jetzt muss ich ein Programm schreiben, welches Algorithmen für's Hinzufügen bzw. Entfernen von Paletten, Abfragen der Anzahl der im Lager befindlichen Paletten sowie zur Ausgabe des Lagerbestandes enthält.

Ich hab leider noch überhaupt keine Idee wie ich an die Aufgabe rangehen soll.
Ich würde eine Klasse "Palette" erstellen, welche die Palette halt beschreibt (breite, länge, mittelpunkt) und eine Klasse "Lager", welche das Lager beschreibt(breite, länge) und die oben genannten Algorithmen enthält.

Meine Idee wäre mit einer verketteten Liste zu arbeiten?!


----------



## Thallius (27. Nov 2014)

Zusätzlich beinhaltet dein Lager noch eine Liste der Paletten die sich in ihr befinden. Ich beevorzuge bei sowas immer eine Arraylist<Palette> aber das ist wahrscheinlich auch Geschmacksache. 

Dann brauchst Du noch die Methoden

boolean insertPaletteInLager(Point absetzPunkt) // gibt false zurück wenn die Palette nicht an dem gewünschten Punkt abgesetzt werden kann
boolean removePaletteFromLager(Point position) // gibt false zurück falls sich an der angegebenen Position keine Palette befindet.

Das war es eigentlich auch schon.

Gruß

Claus


----------

